# New cockatiel (no name yet)



## Mizzlissa (Mar 11, 2014)

Hello! 
So glad I found this thread lol, I have one female budgie robin and today I pick up my new male cockatiel (nameless). 

I love this site as everyone has been so helpful and supportive with the loss of my boy tiki, I can't bring myself to get a new male budgie. I've opted for a cockatiel instead, bigger yes, so I need tips and info. I've got the basic bird care down and he is hand tamed already so that helps. But I just want those little extra tips that this fantastic group can offer. 

Name ideas welcome too  lol


----------



## Jedikeet (Feb 3, 2014)

Welcome to the forum and Congratz on your new tiel. 

Budgies and tiels generally get along with each other, but please be careful that female budgies are usually more aggressive and may bite your tiel, especially once your female budgie has matured and goes into condition (ready to breed). I strongly suggest you separate them once your budgie shows any hostility against your tiel. Tiels are less confrontational and territorial than budgies, so they are often the ones who get bullied. Good luck


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi! and Congratulations on the new tiel you'll be bringing home soon. 

Please don't forget to quarantine your new tiel in a different cage in a different room of your home for a period of 4 to 6 weeks.

After the quarantine period, you can move your cockatiel's cage into the same area as your budgie's cage but I would advise you to keep them in separate cages even then. You can try giving them supervised out-of-cage time together to see how they get along. Budgies are frequently aggressive toward Cockatiels and I know you don't want Robin to hurt your new baby. 

After they've become accustomed to one another you can re-evaluate their time together as appropriate. 

Hope to see some pictures of your new cockatiel once he's home and all settled in.*


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Congrats on your new cockatiel!!  Maybe a name will come easier once you post a couple of pics of your new friend.


----------



## Mizzlissa (Mar 11, 2014)

Thanks they are in separate cages for now anyway, if I introduce them
I will keep an eye on her  she can be snippy


----------



## Mizzlissa (Mar 11, 2014)

Thank you all, the name is a huge struggle, at the moment they are on opposite sides of the same room, it didn't occur to me that the room should be sperate and we have few tiled areas in our house (carpet is a nightmare!) tomorrow I'm off to buy a drop may so we can move him. 

Some ideas for names so far from the kids have been cool but I've been told (by my fiancé) to give it a few days and see what his temperament is like. 

He seems to be settling well very happy in his cage playing and singing (chirps when I leave the room too!) already hand tamed but I'm limiting that for now while he settles, apart from corn does anyone know something they go nuts over like budgies and millet spray?
Also if it worked this is my new little man


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*He is SO Handsome!! 

My friend's tiels adore apples so you could try giving him a slice to see if he does as well. *


----------

